# I think England can win the Euros (there ive said it)



## bladeplayer (May 3, 2016)

Been watching a bit more of the soccer lately , and watching it ive come to the conclusion that England have a great chance of winning the European Championships ,  just think they are pretty solid enough & have alota firepower & different ways of playing , 





If they believe in themselves & go into it believing & playing like they can win it ,they might just do so


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 3, 2016)

I think they "can" but I don't think they will. I would love to see the young side flourish and play without fear and with pace but I fear the England mentality of "not losing" will mean we'll be cautious and stifled and will struggle once we get past the group stage


----------



## richart (May 3, 2016)

I think we need to find two centre backs pretty quickly if we are to win. :mmm: Not exactly solid in that area, but going forward we look good, with some decent options.


----------



## Hobbit (May 3, 2016)

If Greece can win it, and Leicester the prem, all things are possible.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 3, 2016)

Yes, and hopefully will.


----------



## Rlburnside (May 3, 2016)

I agree we have plenty of quality in the squad and could do well if we play a adventures type of game, but I don't think we will win it as our centre backs will be the weak point in the team.

Plus we have a manager that has been found out to be tacticly inept.


----------



## chrisd (May 3, 2016)

I certainly think we can


----------



## Doon frae Troon (May 3, 2016)

Good team, good manager.
Nothing to stop them bar the press and the fans.


----------



## Beezerk (May 3, 2016)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Nothing to stop them bar the press and the fans.
		
Click to expand...

Eh?


----------



## sawtooth (May 3, 2016)

Its the year of the underdog so why not?


----------



## MarkE (May 3, 2016)

No chance, especially with Rooney in the team.


----------



## Pin-seeker (May 4, 2016)

Personally I don't think any of the other teams are as good as they've been in the past (Spain/Germant/France) etc. 
So maybe we've got a chance. 
Got to start with Kane as the main man tho.


----------



## Slab (May 4, 2016)

Nup

No harm in fans getting behind a team but the player demographics in the top division in domestic football doesn't support a successful national team, so cant see it happening


----------



## USER1999 (May 4, 2016)

Too many Tottenham players with no bottle will make the team.

No chance.


----------



## bobmac (May 4, 2016)

I'll be washing my hair


----------



## richy (May 4, 2016)

Would love it if we did but can't see it. If we had a prime JT and Rio we'd have a great chance, oh and a manager that had a clue


----------



## Rlburnside (May 4, 2016)

murphthemog said:



			Too many Tottenham players with no bottle will make the team.

No chance.
		
Click to expand...

If he plays Kane,Deir, Alli and Rose and plays a similar way to Spurs we would have a chance of winning.

Hodgson will start with Rooney as he's his captain and is loyal to his players but the question has to be asked should he start, going on form the logic says no as Vardy and Kane are more mobile and in far better form,  if he plays him in a deeper role I think this will hinder a more adventures line up for England as IMO Barkley Alli and with Deir in the holding role would balence the side better, so for me I would not start with Rooney but he would be good to bring on as a sub.


----------



## G.U.R (May 4, 2016)

Nope, not a chance. We don't have a defence it's as simple as that. The press will go OTT as usual and then the nation will start to expect and the weight of pressure will crush the players and then we will have the usual post competition witch hunt saying we need to be more like the Germans.


----------



## Tarkus1212 (May 4, 2016)

Not a chance, semi finals at best and probably not that far. I've got more chance of "meeting" Kylie Minogue


----------



## Rooter (May 4, 2016)

France will win it.


----------



## Piece (May 4, 2016)

bladeplayer said:



			Been watching a bit more of the *soccer* lately , and watching it ive come to the conclusion that England have a great chance of winning the European Championships ,  just think they are pretty solid enough & have alota firepower & different ways of playing
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Crazyface (May 4, 2016)

IF...Woy can find the right combination of players in the right positions, Rooney in midfield but with players round him who will do the running for the lard ar$e, then why not


----------



## Rlburnside (May 4, 2016)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Good team, good manager.
Nothing to stop them bar the press and the fans.
		
Click to expand...

Not convinced these comments are nothing but a ploy to build up England so the Scots will have more joy if England fail

Doon I thought you were old enough and wise enough to know that our manager has won nothing of note in his career and was in charge of probebly our worst ever World Cup performances. :thup:


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (May 4, 2016)

Cannot see England doing much more than quarter, perhaps semi, finals.

What sort of defence have we got when you look at the likely candidates. Clyne, Walker, Smalling, Cahill, Jagielka, Stones, Bertrand and Rose.

That lot would struggle to tackle a good dinner. All the full-backs think they are wingers and, with the possible exception of Smalling, the centre-backs have all had less than convincing seasons.

But they need not worry as when they come home having not won it will, as usual, all be heaped upon the manager.


----------



## FairwayDodger (May 4, 2016)

Always a lot of hype about England in the lead up to finals and almost always a load of nonsense.

This time, though, I think they can win it. They have a better team than recently and the other likely winners have gone backwards. However I don't think they actually will win it and I certainly hope they won't!

So all of the above, I think!


----------



## USER1999 (May 4, 2016)

If England play similar to spurs, they will go two nil up, and then get a nose bleed.


----------



## Tongo (May 4, 2016)

Woy's cautious, negativity will stymie England. His comments about Rooney a few weeks ago demonstrated that he cant resist picking him. Rooney does not deserve to start but Woy wont have the guts to stick him on the bench, hiding behind Rooney's goalscoring record and him being captain as reasons to pick a player who simply hasnt performed all year.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (May 4, 2016)

FairwayDodger said:



			However I don't think they actually will win it and I certainly hope they won't!
		
Click to expand...

I'll get my popcorn


----------



## Doon frae Troon (May 4, 2016)

Rlburnside said:



			Not convinced these comments are nothing but a ploy to build up England so the Scots will have more joy if England fail

Doon I thought you were old enough and wise enough to know that our manager has won nothing of note in his career and was in charge of probebly our worst ever World Cup performances. :thup:
		
Click to expand...

See what I mean about the press and the fans:lol:

Can you name someone better than Hodgson to lead England ? 
His win ratio for England must be pretty high.

The current squad have a good young defense and I would move Rooney to midfield where he is best suited. 
You also have a few strikers who know where the goalposts are and seem to be unafraid to have a go.
My only worry would be the goalkeepers, not the greatest IMO.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (May 4, 2016)

Doon frae Troon said:



			See what I mean about the press and the fans:lol:

Can you name someone better than Hodgson to lead England ? 
His win ratio for England must be pretty high.

The current squad have a good young defense and I would move Rooney to midfield where he is best suited. 
You also have a few strikers who know where the goalposts are and seem to be unafraid to have a go.
*My only worry would be the goalkeepers, not the greatest IMO*.
		
Click to expand...

I rate both Hart and Forster very highly :thup:


----------



## richart (May 4, 2016)

Doon frae Troon said:



			My only worry would be the goalkeepers, not the greatest IMO.
		
Click to expand...

 Don't worry Forster will not be in goal.


----------



## PieMan (May 4, 2016)

England won't win it but I think he'll get a lot of positive press if he is bold and takes a chance with all the players he selected in the last couple of matches and not Rooney et al who have had injury lay-offs this season.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (May 4, 2016)

Doon frae Troon said:



			The current squad have a good young defense ...
		
Click to expand...


I did not expect anyone to claim that!


----------



## richart (May 4, 2016)

MetalMickie said:



			I did not expect anyone to claim that!
		
Click to expand...

 Worse England defence I can remember, and that goes back to 1966. I want defenders that can defend, rather than ones that are great going forward with the ball. The way Morgan and Huth play for Leicester would do me. If in doubt row Z. Their back four play as a unit, England's play as individuals.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (May 4, 2016)

richart said:



			Worse England defence I can remember, and that goes back to 1966. I want defenders that can defend, rather than ones that are great going forward with the ball. The way Morgan and Huth play for Leicester would do me. If in doubt row Z. Their back four play as a unit, England's play as individuals.
		
Click to expand...

Now there is something I can agree with.

Why do we continually praise "defenders" who can't defend just because they are "comfortable on the ball" and are "great going forward"? Rio was both of those but learned early on what was his primary responsibility.

They are referred to as defenders for a reason.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (May 4, 2016)

richart said:



			Don't worry Forster will not be in goal.

Click to expand...

He will be going though...enough said.
I don't fancy the other ones either. Remember in this sort of competitions injuries play a big part.


----------



## Beezerk (May 4, 2016)

PieMan said:



			England won't win it but I think he'll get a lot of positive press if he is bold and takes a chance with all the players he selected in the last couple of matches.
		
Click to expand...

Didn't everyone say the same before the last world cup, take a chance with the young ones to blood them for the future. It never happened and we did the same old same old rubbish.


----------



## FairwayDodger (May 4, 2016)

drive4show said:



			I'll get my popcorn  

Click to expand...

ABE


----------



## bladeplayer (May 4, 2016)

I don't think he will play Rooney , I also think with the power n pace available  up front that should make the oppo defend a bit more , with Rooney up front the oppo wing backs get free reign putting pressure on midfield & defence ..


----------



## FairwayDodger (May 4, 2016)

bladeplayer said:



			I don't think he will play Rooney , I also think with the power n pace available  up front that should make the oppo defend a bit more , with Rooney up front the oppo wing backs get free reign putting pressure on midfield & defence ..
		
Click to expand...

Should go with two up front. Jamie Vardy and the Jamie Vardy lookalike guy.... defences won't be able to cope!


----------



## One Planer (May 4, 2016)

bladeplayer said:



			Been watching a bit more of the soccer lately , and watching it ive come to the conclusion that England have a great chance of winning the European Championships ,  just think they are pretty solid enough & have alota firepower & different ways of playing , 





If they believe in themselves & go into it believing & playing like they can win it ,they might just do so
		
Click to expand...

Is this on the PS4 or X-Box?


----------



## Beezerk (May 4, 2016)

bladeplayer said:



			I don't think he will play Rooney , I also think with the power n pace available  up front that should make the oppo defend a bit more , with Rooney up front the oppo wing backs get free reign putting pressure on midfield & defence ..
		
Click to expand...

He's already said he will iirc unless he's playing mind games of course. Imo he won't drop Rooney, captain of the team etc etc.
Am I the only one who thinks Rooney has actually been playing ok since he came back from injury?


----------



## Rlburnside (May 4, 2016)

Doon frae Troon said:



			See what I mean about the press and the fans:lol:

Can you name someone better than Hodgson to lead England ? 
His win ratio for England must be pretty high.

The current squad have a good young defense and I would move Rooney to midfield where he is best suited. 
You also have a few strikers who know where the goalposts are and seem to be unafraid to have a go.
My only worry would be the goalkeepers, not the greatest IMO.
		
Click to expand...

Eddie Howe would be one, Hoddle, Big Sam, Redknapp, Curbushley, Southgate, not the best candidates for England but all would do better than Hodgson.

His win ratio for England is ok but you have to consider the opposition for most of these games.

The games where it really matters we were truly awful.

The defence will be our downfall especially in the centre, I have no worries about our goalkeepers.


----------



## Hosel Fade (May 4, 2016)

Wish we would just go no nonsense at the back and play a CB pairing of Scott Dann and Michael Dawson just to see how fed up the generation sky idiots would get who wouldn't have the first clue about football without messers Sounness and Redknapp.


----------



## bladeplayer (May 4, 2016)

One Planer said:



			Is this on the PS4 or X-Box?
		
Click to expand...

Atari 1966 version


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (May 4, 2016)

Rlburnside said:



			Eddie Howe would be one, Hoddle, Big Sam, Redknapp, Curbushley, Southgate, not the best candidates for England but all would do better than Hodgson.

His win ratio for England is ok but you have to consider the opposition for most of these games.

The games where it really matters we were truly awful.

The defence will be our downfall especially in the centre, I have no worries about our goalkeepers.
		
Click to expand...

Okay! So you don't like Hodgson but your list of alternatives includes all the under and non-achievers and over-hyped no hopers.

In fact the only ones you seem to have omitted are Venables and  Mclaren.

Absolutely zero evidence that any of those clowns would ever achieve anything more than Hodgson.


----------



## richy (May 4, 2016)

MetalMickie said:



			Okay! So you don't like Hodgson but your list of alternatives includes all the under and non-achievers and over-hyped no hopers.

In fact the only ones you seem to have omitted are Venables and  Mclaren.

Absolutely zero evidence that any of those clowns would ever achieve anything more than Hodgson.
		
Click to expand...

How exactly is Eddie Howe a clown?


----------



## Rlburnside (May 4, 2016)

MetalMickie said:



			Okay! So you don't like Hodgson but your list of alternatives includes all the under and non-achievers and over-hyped no hopers.

In fact the only ones you seem to have omitted are Venables and  Mclaren.

Absolutely zero evidence that any of those clowns would ever achieve anything more than Hodgson.
		
Click to expand...

Thats my point all these no hopers as you put it IMO would do better than Hodgson.

I think it was Rio Ferdinand that thought Hoddle was the best manager he ever played under.


----------



## Pin-seeker (May 5, 2016)

Harry Redknapp &#129300;
Really??


----------



## Wabinez (May 5, 2016)

In my opinion, Rooney shouldn't even go to the the Euros. Hasn't been good enough all season.
Defence is where we are slacking a touch, but we do have a good chance, if playing with the freedom, rather than the cautiousness.

France will definitely be there or thereabouts. Very much under the radar, but a better team than they had at the World Cup


----------



## freddielong (May 5, 2016)

I think a Rooney injury now, so that he doesn't go would be good for England's chances. 

I am not sure they can win it but if they can play with pace like Leicester and the Spuds have this season then who knows,


----------



## Papas1982 (May 5, 2016)

I think now that Rooney himself has accepted his lack of pace. He will be an even better asset. I think he's every chance playing off the forward line. And he has as good and array of passing as any midfielder we have. 

Its all all well and good picking all these youngsters. But experience is needed when the game gets tough. Spurs Chelsea Monday showed what pressure can result in.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (May 5, 2016)

Rlburnside said:



			Eddie Howe would be one, Hoddle, Big Sam, Redknapp, Curbushley, Southgate, not the best candidates for England but all would do better than Hodgson.

I think you must have really struggled with that list.

Hoddle is a great manager but he will never be picked again for England.
Howe is an untried prospect but the others.......deary me.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Hosel Fade (May 5, 2016)

Papas1982 said:



			I think now that Rooney himself has accepted his lack of pace. He will be an even better asset. I think he's every chance playing off the forward line. And he has as good and array of passing as any midfielder we have. 

Its all all well and good picking all these youngsters. But experience is needed when the game gets tough. Spurs Chelsea Monday showed what pressure can result in.
		
Click to expand...

Have you watched Manchester United this season? Jermaine Defoe should go before Rooney or Welbeck do


----------



## drewster (May 5, 2016)

I think we can win it with a caveat that he builds the team around the players in form , who aren't scarred and that have something in their locker to make the other teams think about us for once   . Alli, Dier, Smalling,  Barkley, Kane and Vardy all spring to mind.


----------



## Papas1982 (May 5, 2016)

Hosel Fade said:



			Have you watched Manchester United this season? Jermaine Defoe should go before Rooney or Welbeck do
		
Click to expand...

Has Rooney played up front or in midfield for England? 
Before his injury he'd come back to form. It's easy to pick holes in him. But he's performed for England during qualifiers. 

Utd playing poorly isn't due to Rooneys form.


----------



## MegaSteve (May 5, 2016)

You only really win stuff if you have at least a couple of 'world class' players...
Currently I don't believe England have any...
A couple that may mature into achieving said status...
But, currently, still 'works in progress'...

Having said that I'll be supporting them all the way...
And, on any given day there is always the potential for 'things' to go the teams way...


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (May 5, 2016)

Rlburnside said:



			Thats my point all these no hopers as you put it IMO would do better than Hodgson.

I think it was Rio Ferdinand that thought Hoddle was the best manager he ever played under.
		
Click to expand...

Glenn Hoddle is probably the biggest charlatan of them all.

Constantly boosted by the London based media and yet achieved next to nothing as either a player or manager.


----------



## Val (May 5, 2016)

England lack the belief to win it, belief comes from the manager and run doesn't believe either.

Sorry fellas I think you'll get to quarters at best


----------



## Snelly (May 5, 2016)

No chance. 

To suggest otherwise is the usual delusional tripe spouted by English football fans in advance of every single major tournament.  

The only thing you can guarantee is that this lot will flatter to deceive and crash out ignominiously as per.


----------



## Rooter (May 5, 2016)

Snelly said:



			No chance. 

To suggest otherwise is the usual delusional tripe spouted by English football fans in advance of every single major tournament.  

The only thing you can guarantee is that this lot will flatter to deceive and crash out ignominiously as per.
		
Click to expand...

Where is the 'Like' button??


----------



## Tongo (May 5, 2016)

MetalMickie said:



			Glenn Hoddle is probably the biggest charlatan of them all.

Constantly boosted by the London based media and yet achieved next to nothing as either a player or manager.
		
Click to expand...

To be fair, there arent that many English managers of recent times who have achieved plenty in the major leagues.


----------



## IainP (May 5, 2016)

Chances would likely improve if the weather is unseasonably poor during the tournament. England typically struggle to play the preferred high tempo game when warm and/or humid.

Will be watching and hoping, but no, fragile defense.


----------



## TheDiablo (May 6, 2016)

Rlburnside said:



			Not convinced these comments are nothing but a ploy to build up England so the Scots will have more joy if England fail

Doon I thought you were old enough and wise enough to know that our manager has won nothing of note in his career and was in* charge of probebly our worst ever World Cup performances*. :thup:
		
Click to expand...


Somebody has a very short memory! 2010 was the worst. That will (hopefully) always remain the case. Believe me, I was there. 2006 was also worse considering the number of world class players we allegedly had in our prime.

2014 we just didnt have a very good team, sure we should have got out of the group, but last 16 was the very best we could've hoped for that yeat.


----------



## TheDiablo (May 6, 2016)

Rlburnside said:



			Eddie Howe would be one, Hoddle, Big Sam, Redknapp, Curbushley, Southgate, not the best candidates for England but all would do better than Hodgson.

His win ratio for England is ok but you have to consider the opposition for most of these games.

The games where it really matters we were truly awful.

The defence will be our downfall especially in the centre, I have no worries about our goalkeepers.
		
Click to expand...


Sorry, I get it now, you're trolling. That list (barring Eddie Howe who would need another 5 years before even considering him) is absolutely laughable! 

Wolves, QPR, West Ham, West Ham, Middlesborough - all clubs that have sacked the above managers in their last jobs!!


----------



## Rlburnside (May 6, 2016)

TheDiablo said:



			Sorry, I get it now, you're trolling. That list (barring Eddie Howe who would need another 5 years before even considering him) is absolutely laughable! 

Wolves, QPR, West Ham, West Ham, Middlesborough - all clubs that have sacked the above managers in their last jobs!!
		
Click to expand...


Wasn't trolling, I was asked by Doon  who would be better than Hodgson to lead England,I plucked these names out of the air and I did say these names I mentioned would not be ideal and with the exception of Hoddle I wouldn't like any of the others to be manager of England.

Perhaps I didn't put my point across very well which is IMO any of the managers I mentioned would be better than Hodgson, that's not to say I would like them to be manager.

I hope I'm wrong and we do well in the Euros and I will be willing them to do so.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 8, 2016)

Not a hope in hell of winning - will prob just about get out of the group but that's about it IMO 

I have no doubt the red top media will go overboard and the car flags will be fluttering and the hype will reach fever pitch and then it will all come crumbling down with another finals disappointment.


----------



## Imurg (May 8, 2016)

I don't, for one minute, think we will win it but to say that we can't is forgetting what's happened in the Premier League since August.
Can they?  Of course they can, as can any other team that takes part
Will they?  Almost certainly not


----------



## Fish (May 8, 2016)

Any cup team and dog can have its day, Loonypool have a 50/50 chance of winning Europa but are at the lower end of being a top 10 club, so why couldn't England get a rub of the green as well, all this doom and gloom is pitiful, typical arm chair supporters crap, especially from those that don't even support or would ever dream of going to an England match!


----------



## Papas1982 (May 8, 2016)

Can they win? Of course they can. Will they? Most likely not. But I don't think we should be settling for quarters. 

Semis is or sack hodgson. No idea of anyone who's better equipped and English.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 8, 2016)

Papas1982 said:



			Can they win? Of course they can. Will they? Most likely not. But I don't think we should be settling for quarters. 

Semis is or sack hodgson. No idea of anyone who's better equipped and English.
		
Click to expand...

Why does the next manager need to be English ? 

Best recent manager for England was Swedish - one of the worst ever was English and the worst performance in a World Cup was with an English manager.

Both the cricket team and rugby went for overseas coaches and reaping the benefits


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 8, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Why does the next manager need to be English ? 

Best recent manager for England was Swedish - one of the worst ever was English and the worst performance in a World Cup was with an English manager.

Both the cricket team and rugby went for overseas coaches and reaping the benefits
		
Click to expand...

Won't need a new manager after Roy takes us to Euro glory&#128515;


----------



## Tongo (May 8, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Why does the next manager need to be English ? 

Best recent manager for England was Swedish - one of the worst ever was English and the worst performance in a World Cup was with an English manager.

Both the cricket team and rugby went for overseas coaches and reaping the benefits
		
Click to expand...

Because there is a myth that an English manager will bring more passion than a foreign equivalent and has an apparent greater understanding of the English game and players. Both are absolute baloney but they are nice comfort blankets for people to cling onto. 

As you've highlighted, the Rugby and cricket teams have enjoyed great progress by managers / coaches not encumbered by the apparent extra passion but, rather, being detached from such emotions.


----------



## Old Skier (May 8, 2016)

Fish said:



			all this doom and gloom is pitiful, typical arm chair supporters crap, especially from those that don't even support or would ever dream of going to an England match!
		
Click to expand...

And don't watch them on the Telly :lolr so they say.


----------



## Papas1982 (May 8, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Why does the next manager need to be English ? 

Best recent manager for England was Swedish - one of the worst ever was English and the worst performance in a World Cup was with an English manager.

Both the cricket team and rugby went for overseas coaches and reaping the benefits
		
Click to expand...

Because for me, in all sports. At intl level it should be the countries best taking on another countries best. That includes all staff. Also don't agree with over sees players getting english nationality for teams either. Would we want Ernie Els or Vijay singh captaining europe in the Ryder cup?


----------



## Papas1982 (May 8, 2016)

Tongo said:



			Because there is a myth that an English manager will bring more passion than a foreign equivalent and has an apparent greater understanding of the English game and players. Both are absolute baloney but they are nice comfort blankets for people to cling onto. 

As you've highlighted, the Rugby and cricket teams have enjoyed great progress by managers / coaches not encumbered by the apparent extra passion but, rather, being detached from such emotions.
		
Click to expand...

Not even something i contemplate. I want England's best to perform for England. I have no fuzzy feeling that ebglish will perform better. Just that it should be left to the English to try. I'd also suggest that Sven simply had a better batch of players, who he let run the squad more than he did. We have also had Capello. I don't believe either have done a better job than what an English coach could have.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 13, 2016)




----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 16, 2016)

Squad

Goalkeepers: Joe Hart (Manchester City), Fraser Forster (Southampton), Tom Heaton (Burnley).

Defenders: Gary Cahill (Chelsea), Chris Smalling (Manchester United), John Stones (Everton), Kyle Walker (Tottenham Hotspur), Ryan Bertrand (Southampton), Danny Rose (Tottenham Hotspur), Nathaniel Clyne (Liverpool).

Midfielders: Dele Alli (Tottenham Hotspur), Ross Barkley (Everton), Fabian Delph (Manchester City), Eric Dier (Tottenham Hotspur), Danny Drinkwater (Leicester City), Jordan Henderson (Liverpool), Adam Lallana (Liverpool), James Milner (Liverpool), Raheem Sterling (Manchester City), Andros Townsend (Newcastle United), Jack Wilshere (Arsenal).

Strikers: Wayne Rooney (Manchester United), Harry Kane (Tottenham Hotspur), Jamie Vardy (Leicester City), Daniel Sturridge (Liverpool), Marcus Rashford (Manchester United).

So three to miss out


----------



## TheDiablo (May 16, 2016)

Rashford and Delph to miss out. Then 1 of Townsend and Drinkwater. Not necessarily my opinion, but my opinion of what Roy will do.

Assuming that Henderson and Wilshere are fit enough.


----------



## BrianM (May 16, 2016)

I hope Rashford gets a shout, looks like a great young player.
Roy will stick to his favourites though. Can't see Roy taking him or Delph, the last one will probably be Wilshere, got a bit to prove fitness wise.


----------



## srixon 1 (May 16, 2016)

My boss saw Roy Hodgson on Weymouth promenade yesterday afternoon, (I live and work in Weymouth). We reckon that he was off to see the donkeys training on the beach.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 17, 2016)

Saw on SSN that Hodgson said Rooney isn't guaranteed a spot and that it will probably be on the left although allegedly Rooney himself had asked to play in midfield at the bottom of a diamond in front of the back four. Has he been on something? Alli a far better holding player who can tackle. Not convinced Rooney wide and then expected to tack the full back when they attack will work either.

Go on Roy, you know it makes sense and stand by your words and don't start Rooney. Great option off the bench but we've a decent shout and don't make the mistakes so many other managers have made trying to shoe horn the big names into the side on name and reputation.


----------



## Tongo (May 17, 2016)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Saw on SSN that Hodgson isn't guaranteed a spot and that it will probably be on the left although allegedly Rooney himself had asked to play in midfield at the bottom of a diamond in front of the back four. Has he been on something? Alli a far better holding player who can tackle. Not convinced Rooney wide and then expected to tack the full back when they attack will work either.

Go on Roy, you know it makes sense and stand by your words and don't start Rooney. Great option off the bench but we've a decent shout and don't make the mistakes so many other managers have made trying to shoe horn the big names into the side on name and reputation.
		
Click to expand...

Surely not another case of England trying to fit a square peg into a round hole just because that square peg is a big name.


----------



## pokerjoke (May 17, 2016)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Saw on SSN that Hodgson said Rooney isn't guaranteed a spot and that it will probably be on the left although allegedly Rooney himself had asked to play in midfield at the bottom of a diamond in front of the back four. Has he been on something? Alli a far better holding player who can tackle. Not convinced Rooney wide and then expected to tack the full back when they attack will work either.

Go on Roy, you know it makes sense and stand by your words and don't start Rooney. Great option off the bench but we've a decent shout and don't make the mistakes so many other managers have made trying to shoe horn the big names into the side on name and reputation.
		
Click to expand...

I have watched Spurs a few times this season and not once have I seen Alli as a holding midfielder,in fact he is far better going forward and scoring goals.

Rooney will start but if it is out on the left he will be wasted,he still knows where the goal is and he is also the one player who can pick out a pass.

Id be a lot more worried defensively as none of the back 4 have finished the season in really good form but as I said I do believe with the attacking options we have we can match anybody.


----------



## BrianM (May 27, 2016)

Rashford looked superb tonight and Rooney looks like a different player in an England shirt, still look a bit dodgy at the back though, Roy has a selection headache, Townsend looked good when he came on as well.


----------



## ColchesterFC (May 27, 2016)

I've got a feeling that if we are going to get very far in the Euros we're going to have to score a lot of goals. Going forward we look OK but with how bad our defence looks we are going to have to score 3 or 4 goals to beat the better teams as I don't think we've got any chance of keeping a clean sheet.


----------



## Rlburnside (May 27, 2016)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Saw on SSN that Hodgson said Rooney isn't guaranteed a spot and that it will probably be on the left although allegedly Rooney himself had asked to play in midfield at the bottom of a diamond in front of the back four. Has he been on something? Alli a far better holding player who can tackle. Not convinced Rooney wide and then expected to tack the full back when they attack will work either.

Go on Roy, you know it makes sense and stand by your words and don't start Rooney. Great option off the bench but we've a decent shout and don't make the mistakes so many other managers have made trying to shoe horn the big names into the side on name and reputation.
		
Click to expand...


Alli is not a holding player, hopefully he will play Deir in this position.


----------



## Rlburnside (May 27, 2016)

ColchesterFC said:



			I've got a feeling that if we are going to get very far in the Euros we're going to have to score a lot of goals. Going forward we look OK but with how bad our defence looks we are going to have to score 3 or 4 goals to beat the better teams as I don't think we've got any chance of keeping a clean sheet.
		
Click to expand...


Spot it on with your assessment , we have plenty of attacking options but our defence will be the weak spot especially in the centre back positions although Stones had a good game tonight.

I hope Hodgson starts the next game with the team and formation he wants to play against Russia.


----------



## Rlburnside (May 27, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Squad

Goalkeepers: Joe Hart (Manchester City), Fraser Forster (Southampton), Tom Heaton (Burnley).

Defenders: Gary Cahill (Chelsea), Chris Smalling (Manchester United), John Stones (Everton), Kyle Walker (Tottenham Hotspur), Ryan Bertrand (Southampton), Danny Rose (Tottenham Hotspur), Nathaniel Clyne (Liverpool).

Midfielders: Dele Alli (Tottenham Hotspur), Ross Barkley (Everton), Fabian Delph (Manchester City), Eric Dier (Tottenham Hotspur), Danny Drinkwater (Leicester City), Jordan Henderson (Liverpool), Adam Lallana (Liverpool), James Milner (Liverpool), Raheem Sterling (Manchester City), Andros Townsend (Newcastle United), Jack Wilshere (Arsenal).

Strikers: Wayne Rooney (Manchester United), Harry Kane (Tottenham Hotspur), Jamie Vardy (Leicester City), Daniel Sturridge (Liverpool), Marcus Rashford (Manchester United).

So three to miss out
		
Click to expand...

Delph,Milner and Townsend would be my guess as who will miss out, but Townsend has played well every time he's played for England, and Sterling has been awfull in most of his games.


----------



## ColchesterFC (May 28, 2016)

Rlburnside said:



			Delph,Milner and Townsend would be my guess as who will miss out, but Townsend has played well every time he's played for England, and Sterling has been awfull in most of his games.
		
Click to expand...

I agree with Delph. I don't think he'll leave Milner out of the squad and I'm not sure on Townsend. Could come down to injuries or fitness. I think he'll leave Drinkwater out unless Henderson or Wilshire break down and depending on how bad the injury is he might have to leave Sturridge out.


----------



## Pin-seeker (May 28, 2016)

What does Henderson actually add to the team? 
Every part of his game is just bang average.


----------

